# IBH OPC Server



## MatMer (8 September 2006)

Hallo,
hat jemand schonmal mit dem neusten IBH OPC Server gearbeitet, ich hätte da ein zwei Fragen zu dem Server. (Werde diese aber wahrscheinlich auch noch bei IBH direkt fragen).
1. In der Hilfe steht extra drin das man Real Zahlen NUR mit Symbolischer Adressierung ansprechen kann, da ansonsten das Format nicht erkannt wird. Heißt dafür muss das Programm aufjedenfall im Server hinterlegt werden, bzw. die Symboltabelle. Jezt ist bei uns zwar so das wir das Programm im Server hinterlegen konnten, aber der Kunde in der nächsten Zeit mehrer Änderungen vornehmen muss. Daher wäre es eigentlich einfacher wenn man die Real Zahlen, wie alle anderen auch, auch mit Verbindungsname.DBNR.DBDX anlegen könnte. Dieses geht jedoch nicht, bzw nur so dass das Format nicht übernommen wird, es steht extra dabei das sich die Visu um die Umwandlung kümmern muss. Was leider bei unsere "Visu" nicht so ganz einfach ist.
Hatte jemand schonmal ein ähnliches Problem und weiß eine Löung, oder habt ihr sonst einen Tipp??

2. Wir mussten gestern mit der Demo arbeiten (Testbetrieb) da der Kunde die Lizenz noch nicht gekauft hat. Es steht ja dabei das der Server nach einer 1/2 Stunde beendet wird, kann es jedoch sein das bei der Demo danach die Konfiugaration auch nicht mehr drin ist, oder nach einem Neustart des Rechners?????


----------



## seeba (8 September 2006)

MatMer schrieb:


> 1. In der Hilfe steht extra drin das man Real Zahlen NUR mit Symbolischer Adressierung ansprechen kann, da ansonsten das Format nicht erkannt wird. Heißt dafür muss das Programm aufjedenfall im Server hinterlegt werden, bzw. die Symboltabelle. Jezt ist bei uns zwar so das wir das Programm im Server hinterlegen konnten, aber der Kunde in der nächsten Zeit mehrer Änderungen vornehmen muss. Daher wäre es eigentlich einfacher wenn man die Real Zahlen, wie alle anderen auch, auch mit Verbindungsname.DBNR.DBDX anlegen könnte. Dieses geht jedoch nicht, bzw nur so dass das Format nicht übernommen wird, es steht extra dabei das sich die Visu um die Umwandlung kümmern muss. Was leider bei unsere "Visu" nicht so ganz einfach ist.
> Hatte jemand schonmal ein ähnliches Problem und weiß eine Löung, oder habt ihr sonst einen Tipp??


Falls das wirklich wahr ist, frag ich mich wieso man das Teil kauft?! Der VIPA kann das zum Beispiel, versteh nicht wieso das anderst sein sollte.


----------



## afk (9 September 2006)

Wenn der OPC-Server keine Adressierung für Real-Daten in der Form von Verbindungsname.DBNR.DB*R*X anbietet, dann ist das schon ganz schön bescheiden. 

Als Alternative bleibt Dir jedoch die Möglichkeit, den Wert vom OPC-Server als DW einzulesen (das kann er ja wohl hoffentlich :???, und ihn dann als Single weiterzuverwenden.

Wie das geht, hängt von der Programmiersprache ab. In Pascal kann man einfach mit dem Schlüsselwort absolute zwei Variablen mit verschiedenen Typen an der gleichen Speicher-Adresse anlegen, dann schreibt man in DWord-Variable den gelesenen Wert und kann danach aus der Single-Variable die Real lesen, in C geht das gleiche mit Unions.

Voraussetzung dafür ist allerdings, das Du in das Programm der Visu in irgendeiner Form eingreifen kannst.


Gruß Axel


----------



## MatMer (11 September 2006)

seeba schrieb:


> Falls das wirklich wahr ist, frag ich mich wieso man das Teil kauft?! Der VIPA kann das zum Beispiel, versteh nicht wieso das anderst sein sollte.


Der Kunde hat vorgegeben das wir den IBH Server nutzen sollen, da er auch den IBH Link verwendet und daher zumindest bei der Anbindung sich auf einen Anbieter festlegen will. Sonst hätte ich eher den INAT Server gewählt, da wir diesen schonmal sehr erfolgreich und schnell eingesetzt haben.
Wir versuchen gerade aus den Doppelword die Real Zahl zu convertieren, jedohc mit dem Problem der Wertigkeit der einzelnen Bits ....


----------



## afk (11 September 2006)

MatMer schrieb:


> Wir versuchen gerade aus den Doppelword die Real Zahl zu convertieren, jedohc mit dem Problem der Wertigkeit der einzelnen Bits ....


Eine Umwandlung gestaltet sich wahrscheinlich als schwierig, da die Programmiersprachen bei Typumwandlung normalerweise immer anfangen zu rechnen, was in dem Fall aber nicht passieren darf. Dem Compiler oder Interpreter muß beigebracht werden, daß sich an der selben Speicheradresse eine DWord- und eine Single-Variable befindet, dann kann man einfach in die DWord-Variable den von der SPS gelesenen Wert schreiben und dann als Fließkommazahl aus der Single-Variable lesen.

Mit welcher Programmiersprache bzw. Entwicklungsumgebung arbeitet Ihr denn ?


Gruß Axel


----------



## MatMer (11 September 2006)

wir müssen die Zahlen ins PI von OsiSoft kriegen, dort werden die "Tags" halt so angelegt das sie auf die SPS Variablen zugreifen können.
Derzeit versuche ich es so, das ich das Doppelword auslese, Mantisse und Exponent ausmaskiere und mit 2^(-23) jeweils mal nehme usw...
Jedoch weiß ich noch nicht ob ich im PI überhaupt "rechnen" kann, ansonsten müssen wir dem Kunden wohl sagen das es nötig ist die Symbolischen Adressen zu hinterlegen.


----------



## IBHsoftec GmbH (3 November 2006)

MatMer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand schonmal mit dem neusten IBH OPC Server gearbeitet, ich hätte da ein zwei Fragen zu dem Server. (Werde diese aber wahrscheinlich auch noch bei IBH direkt fragen).
> 1. In der Hilfe steht extra drin das man Real Zahlen NUR mit Symbolischer Adressierung ansprechen kann, da ansonsten das Format nicht erkannt wird. Heißt dafür muss das Programm aufjedenfall im Server hinterlegt werden, bzw. die Symboltabelle. Jezt ist bei uns zwar so das wir das Programm im Server hinterlegen konnten, aber der Kunde in der nächsten Zeit mehrer Änderungen vornehmen muss. Daher wäre es eigentlich einfacher wenn man die Real Zahlen, wie alle anderen auch, auch mit Verbindungsname.DBNR.DBDX anlegen könnte. Dieses geht jedoch nicht, bzw nur so dass das Format nicht übernommen wird, es steht extra dabei das sich die Visu um die Umwandlung kümmern muss. Was leider bei unsere "Visu" nicht so ganz einfach ist.
> Hatte jemand schonmal ein ähnliches Problem und weiß eine Löung, oder habt ihr sonst einen Tipp??


Hallo MatMer,
auf unserer Homepage ist die Version 4.03 des OPC Servers verfügbar:
Verbesserungsvorschläge und Änderungswünsche unserer Kunden sind für uns oberstes Gebot. Deshalb haben wir einige Neuerungen in den *OPC Server *einfließen lassen_, _die wir Ihnen im Folgenden kurz vorstellen möchten:

Realzahlen bei S7-DBs über absolute Adressierung ermöglicht (DBn.DBRn).
Signed Datentypen bei S7-DBs über absolute Adressierung ermöglicht.
OPC Editor über System-Tray startbar.
Suchfunktionen in der Variablenansicht hinzugefügt.
Dialogfeld zum manuellen Erstellen und zum Testen von Variablen.
Konverter für Dateien des IBH OPC Servers V3 hinzugefügt.
Wenn Sie Version V3.x verwenden erhalten Sie ein kostenloses Update.
Bitte senden Sie uns Ihre Seriennumer, da Sie einen neuen Pin benötigen.
Ab sofort finden Sie die *OPC Server* bzw. Vollversion,sowie weitere Informationen auf unserer Homepage :
http://www.ibhsoftec-sps.de/german/Download_OPC_Update.htm

Sollten Sie Fragen oder auch Anregungen haben, zögern Sie nicht, uns zu kontaktieren. Wir stehen Ihnen jederzeit für Anfragen zur Verfügung.


----------

